# openoffice-Die Anwendung kann nicht gestartet werden

## MartiSchmitt

nach einem update auf openoffice 3 bricht openoffice den start als user mit der fehlermeldung

"Die Anwendung kann nicht gestartet werden.

Die Sprache der Benutzeroberfläche kann nicht bestimmt werden. "

als root geht es.

hat jemand ne ahnung wo das problem ist?

installiert ist openoffice-bin-3.0.0

danke im voraus für eure mühe

----------

## bbgermany

Hast du eine Fehlermeldung, wenn das Programm (z.B. swriter) von einer Konsole wie xterm aus gestartet wird?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## MartiSchmitt

nein, weder bei swriter, noch bei oowriter. nur die oben beschriebene in einem fenster.

danke martin

----------

## AmonAmarth

zur not mal den .ooo3 ordner im home ordner verschieben und schauen ob es dann geht

----------

## MartiSchmitt

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> zur not mal den .ooo3 ordner im home ordner verschieben und schauen ob es dann geht

 

nein das hilft auch nicht. auch kein zurück zu version 2.4.1.

[edit]

der Fehler war folgender:

die verzeichnisse

/usr/lib/openoffice/share/uno_packages/cache/registry/com.sun.star.comp.deployment.configuration.PackageRegistryBackend/

/usr/lib/openoffice/share/uno_packages/cache/registry/com.sun.star.comp.deployment.configuration.PackageRegistryBackend/registry/'

 benötigen leserechte, die nur root hatte.

----------

